# مواسير الحريق المدفونة... كتاب باللغة العربية... ما تريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (21 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب الرابع من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

مواسير الحريق المدفونة

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على nfpa 13 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t448539.html​


----------



## Ali_haya (21 سبتمبر 2014)

ماشاء الله .. ربنا يبارك فيك يااخى ...


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 سبتمبر 2014)

عطاؤكم ممتاز و متعوب عليه كالاجزاء السابقة 
وفقكم الله ، و زادكم من فضله و علمه
بعض ما اوردتموه من صور تشريحية مشمول في كتاب المرجع العملي من نفس المصادر 
و موجود في محاضرات باور بوينت عن المواسير قدمتها في شركة المياه بالطائف و سأجد وسيلة لإرفاقها بمشيئة الله فانت فتحت نفسي مرة اخري للمشاركة من جديد ، و انبه الزملاء بعد اذنك للاطلاع على موضوعي : انواع المواسير المستخدمة في شبكات مكافحة الحريق


----------



## hikal007 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير .. واضح المجهود المبذول .. زادك الله من العلم ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

زادكم الله من العلم و العطاء مهندسنا الكريم


----------



## wael nesim (21 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## konan2007 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

*مشكوووووووووور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مروان هانى (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mya1963 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا والى الامام


----------



## عمران احمد (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير
الى الامام دائما


----------



## Eng Rahmoon (21 سبتمبر 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير على هالكتب


----------



## amrhawash (22 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا يباركلك ياهندسه للامام والله الموفق


----------



## malikalmubarak (22 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عن الامة الاسلامية خيرا يا مهندس رياض فنحن فعلا في حوجة ماسة لمثل هذه الكتب


----------



## Nile Man (22 سبتمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
و جعله في ميوان حسناتك


----------



## eng_m_fatah (22 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hussein Yosry (22 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## محمد عادل حسين (23 سبتمبر 2014)

اللهم اجلعه في ميزان حسناتك يا رب ... جزاك الله الف خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## ramyacademy (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*م/ رياض فاضل  : 

لكل امرئ من اسمه نصيب  هكذا قالت العرب , و نحسبك منهم ان شاء الله *


----------



## drmady (23 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، اخى الكريم


----------



## مؤيد غازي (23 سبتمبر 2014)

Thank you


----------



## اسلام عمار (26 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (26 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (27 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassan elkholy (28 سبتمبر 2014)

riyadh1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا هو الكتاب الرابع من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها
> 
> ...


*ألف شكر ليك على المجهود يا هندسه*


----------



## hassanaiy (28 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## sharaf911 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ياسر حسن (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## younis najjar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

اللهم اجزه عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## yousefegyp (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و موفق بإذن الله


----------



## AHMADBHIT (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة 
انا مش فاهم يعني لية خط الصقيع


----------



## omer1986 (3 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها فى ميزان حسانتتكم يوم القيامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

أكرمكم الله وبارك بكم


----------



## ادروب (29 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (9 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## عوض بسيونى (16 يناير 2015)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tamerfouad69 (21 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.mohammedsaif (21 يناير 2015)

جــــزاكــــ الله خـــــيــــراَ


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## mohkoraym (8 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام الدين عثمان (16 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب من مدة طويله وانا ابحث عن هذه الماده فلك الشكر اخي 
ةاتمني البرنامج ختي استطيع تنزيله في جهازي


----------



## eng67 (29 ديسمبر 2015)

Thanks


----------



## ايمن الكبره (6 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (28 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_20 (18 مايو 2016)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## yousefegyp (26 مايو 2016)

وفقكم الله ، و زادكم من فضله و علمه​


----------



## ايمن برعى (9 أبريل 2017)

فى رعاية الله


----------



## abdelsalam anwer (2 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed1984 (16 يوليو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 مارس 2019)

بارككم الله
وجعل أعمالكم كلها خير
وزاد في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الأمين بريمة (6 يونيو 2020)

هل ينفع إستخدام مواسير من النوع hdpe ? للمواسير المدفونة تحت الأرض لشبكة مكافحة الحريق, لأني لمن أجد نص في الكود 13 يفيد بإستخدامها ؟؟


----------

